#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Kharagpur, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

## Nitisha0118

YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT : 1951




MODE OF ADMISSION : It is a two step process. One need to qualify JEE (Main) and then take JEE (Advanced). Admissions are based on the JEE (Advanced) rank.


*CONNECTIVITY:*


Nearest Airport : Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose International Airport, Kolkata


Distance from Airport : 147km

Nearest Railway Station : Kharagpur Railway Station


Distance from Railway Station : 5km




*CUT-OFFS
*Coming Soon


*B-Tech COURSES OFFERED:*


Aerospace Engineering
Agricultural and Food Engineering
Biotechnology and Biochemical Engineering
Chemical Engineering
Civil Engineering
Computer Science and Engineering
Electrical Engineering
Electronics and Electrical Communication Engineering
Instrumentation Engineering
Manufacturing Science and Engineering
Mechanical Engineering
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
Mining Engineering
Ocean Engineering and Naval Architecture
Industrial and Systems Engineering

*FEE STRUCTURE:
**Particulars*
*Amount*

Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
₹6,000

One Time Fees
₹3,100

Tuition Fee (per Semester)
₹1,00,000

Other fees (per Semester)
₹4,000

Annual Fees
₹1,226

Hostel Overhead Charges (per Semester)
₹8,250

Mess Charges (Six Monthly)
₹13,500

*Total*
*₹1,36,076*





*FEE WAIVERS

*
100% Tuition Fee waiver for SC/ST/PH students.Full remission of the Tuition Fee for General & OBC students whose family income is less than Rs.1 lakh per annum.Remission of 2/3rd of the Tuition Fee for General & OBC students whose family income is between Rs.1 lakh to Rs.5 lakh per annum.

*PLACEMENT STATISTICS:*


*
HIGHEST PACKAGE OFFERED (INTERNATIONAL)*
$250,000 (around Rs 1.54 crore) per annum

*HIGHEST PACKAGE OFFERED (DOMESTIC)
*Rs 42 lakh per annum

*TOP RECRUITERS
*
Auctus AdvisorsBaker HughesBMGICapgeminiCiscoCognizantCommonfloorCredit SuisseEXL Service Pvt LtdFacebookFlipkartGoldman SachsGoogleHindustan UnileverHousingITCMeru CabsMicrosoftOracleOYO RoomsRobert BoschSchlumbergerShellSnapdealStayzillaThe Parthenon GroupTSMCVisaZS Associates

*TOTAL SEATS
**Branch*
*Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
33

Agricultural and Food Engineering
36

Biotechnology and Biochemical Engineering
27

Chemical Engineering
52

Civil Engineering
62

Computer Science and Engineering
55

Electrical Engineering
55

Electronics and Electrical Communication Engineering
62

Instrumentation Engineering
32

Manufacturing Science and Engineering
29

Mechanical Engineering
67

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
44

Mining Engineering
40

Ocean Engineering and Naval Architecture
33

Industrial and Systems Engineering
29































*CAMPUS FACILITIES*
BankLibrarycanteenBoys HostelGirls HostelSportsHospitalPost Office





  Similar Threads: NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Rourkela , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Mizoram , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT JAIPUR , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Gandhinagar, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

----------

